# SI name change...



## coltmc4545 (Jun 15, 2013)

I think this board should change its name to PoliticalInsight.com, IhateBlackPeople.com, or IhateAnyoneThatDoesntBelieveWhatIBelieveOrLikeWhatILike.com, or at least have a link to the board up at foxnews.com. That is all.


----------



## R1rider (Jun 15, 2013)

wow brother... haha, yea sometimes i think that too

I like all the discussions and topics on this board, even if i dont agree with them. Its our fellow members views and i respect them. I think the board, the members and the mods have done a good job keeping everything in control.


----------



## R1rider (Jun 15, 2013)

but i do love the current name of steroidinsight.com


----------



## Yaya (Jun 15, 2013)

Foxnews is the shit


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yaya you're the shit.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 15, 2013)

Coltmc, wow.. A compliment from a vet on your level is rare around these parts.


Thanks


----------



## regular (Jun 15, 2013)

I ignore the posts and threads I don't care for which don't warrant staff intervention. It's unreasonable for the staff to enforce a political ideology. My advice is to respectfully debate or ignore the the posts you disagree with.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 15, 2013)

I like boobs.


----------



## RISE (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## RISE (Jun 15, 2013)

no pun intended that my dude posted is black...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 15, 2013)

regular said:


> I ignore the posts and threads I don't care for which don't warrant staff intervention. It's unreasonable for the staff to enforce a political ideology. My advice is to respectfully debate or ignore the the posts you disagree with.



x2 with the reg


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 15, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> I think this board should change its name to PoliticalInsight.com, IhateBlackPeople.com, or IhateAnyoneThatDoesntBelieveWhatIBelieveOrLikeWhatILike.com, or at least have a link to the board up at foxnews.com. That is all.



colt your one sexy motherfucker..If u werent with cobra strike I would steal u for myself..I want u bad


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 15, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> I like boobs.



And Ass, and burgers,  no particular order.


----------



## PFM (Jun 15, 2013)

Now that I've stopped sobbing over this terrible injustice..............when those threads start showing up outside of General Chat and Conversation, then you have something to whine about.


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 15, 2013)

Me personally I show up in the thread if I'm bored talk my shit and leave. I don't care who likes what or who hates who. I truly don't give a fuck.
Ya'll wanna show your level of ignorance over the internet have at it fellas.
I could give a fuck.
I'm every fuckin race in one.
I'm every political agenda in one.

As long as the ignorant asshats who are smart enough when it comes to hormones, diets and the such show up in my threads.
Say whatever. Change it to the ku klux of insight, or fuckobamaInsight or MSNBCInsight or IamApartOfAcultMasqueradingAsAReligionInsight(dot)muthafuckinCOM.

I'm here and I would hope the rest of you human beings with your own individual views, beliefs, and opinions are here for ALL OF OUR COMMON INTERESTS? 

(Except Bundy, He is here for PP & Man's butt)

Notice all of the me's and I's?

just a few pennies.

~SB~


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 15, 2013)

someone, please.......

pass the fucking veggies!


----------



## goodfella (Jun 15, 2013)

I personally try not to touch these topics for so many reasons...


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 16, 2013)

PFM said:


> Now that I've stopped sobbing over this terrible injustice..............when those threads start showing up outside of General Chat and Conversation, then you have something to whine about.



I'm allowed to whine about whatever I want considering 99% of every thread you post is whining about the government. You whine about freeloaders and those that just want handout and blacks and gays and people that sag thier pants. When's the last time you got off the computer and did something to change the things you hate so much? In reality you're no better then the people that sit and whine and want handouts because they don't do anything to better thier lives. Last time I checked this was a Steroid Discussion board. Not PFM's personal hate wagon. It's also quite funny you're the only one who seems to have gotten offended by, or took my post personally.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 16, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> I like boobs.



Boobs are for babies as hips and ass is where it's at!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 16, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Boobs are for babies as hips and ass is where it's at!



always with the hips and ass lol


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 16, 2013)

LettuceAndPushups.net?


Just a thought, trying to participate.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 16, 2013)

herbutthole.cum


----------



## PFM (Jun 16, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> I'm allowed to whine about whatever I want considering 99% of every thread you post is whining about the government. You whine about freeloaders and those that just want handout and blacks and gays and people that sag thier pants. When's the last time you got off the computer and did something to change the things you hate so much? In reality you're no better then the people that sit and whine and want handouts because they don't do anything to better thier lives. Last time I checked this was a Steroid Discussion board. Not PFM's personal hate wagon. It's also quite funny you're the only one who seems to have gotten offended by, or took my post personally.



99% huh, is that right?


----------



## Yaya (Jun 16, 2013)

I am into a chick with a clean shitpipe


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 16, 2013)

We are stingy with the Veteran title. I'd rather not have two of them going at it like this. Come to some sort of an agreement and do not force staff to intervene here please. I think that would set the best example, which is what is expected of you both.


----------



## PFM (Jun 16, 2013)

IhatePFM.com


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 16, 2013)

It'sthefuckinginternetandpeopleareopinionatedpricks.com

I'd visit that site. 

Or GFY.com


Have a feeling that I would get banned from GFY.com pretty quick though, i would have to be an admin.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 16, 2013)

Yaya said:


> I am into a chick with a clean shitpipe




I am also into a chic with a clean shit pipe, yaya. That was a nice observation you made there.


----------



## PFM (Jun 16, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> I am also into a chic with a clean shit pipe, yaya. That was a nice observation you made there.



The man speaks from experience.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 16, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> We are stingy with the Veteran title. I'd rather not have two of them going at it like this. Come to some sort of an agreement and do not force staff to intervene here please. I think that would set the best example, which is what is expected of you both.




I agree with pob..as many problems as ive had with vette, we keep it to pm..and our exchanges get ugly


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 16, 2013)

Ya, clean shitpipe bitches for everyone!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jun 16, 2013)

I like capicola? I may be the only black man that likes it? Who hates black people?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jun 16, 2013)

Shit. Forgot about my avi.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 16, 2013)

I read something recently that relates to the topic. I am a spirtual man , I feel that no situation or person in my life no matter how small or inate ,there is a for a reason. So that bieng said y would my higher power put negitave people and situations in my life , y would I be subjected to the one thing I have asked the universe to take away and keep me safe from

its to have the light I know to shine through . To help those situations and people feel the love that I feel . So when your faced with oppisition dont contribute to it show them your happiness, it may not change anything but it shows the path . 

love your brothers we are all family here


----------



## JM750 (Jun 16, 2013)

regular said:


> I ignore the posts and threads I don't care for which don't warrant staff intervention. It's unreasonable for the staff to enforce a political ideology. My advice is to respectfully debate or ignore the the posts you disagree with.



This is true. Forums that are heavily modded suck. Join a kiddies forum if you want posts to be deleted or edited. Or just join Ology! haha


----------



## bubbagump (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm just here for the ass pics.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 16, 2013)

bubbagump said:


> I'm just here for the ass pics.










there wasnt enough ass in here....


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 16, 2013)

Im surprised vette hasnt been banned yet. 

I mean hes hot and all, but its always the hot ones that are the most crazy.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 16, 2013)

sparticus said:


> there wasnt enough ass in here....





Wheres my spoon?


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 16, 2013)

sparticus said:


> there wasnt enough ass in here....



There still isn't enough.... more of her asap.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 16, 2013)

well have to ask detective georgia to find her albums.....


----------



## PFM (Jun 16, 2013)

Geo can always post another pic of his girly ass.


----------



## Adrian2401 (Jun 17, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Foxnews is the shit



Only the News Ladies are awesome haha!!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 17, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Wheres my spoon?




I love that story


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 19, 2013)

wow, really


----------



## BigTruck (Jun 19, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> I think this board should change its name to PoliticalInsight.com, IhateBlackPeople.com, or IhateAnyoneThatDoesntBelieveWhatIBelieveOrLikeWhatILike.com, or at least have a link to the board up at foxnews.com. That is all.



Hahaha awesome!!!!


----------



## TheExperiment (Jun 20, 2013)

Bunch of slack-jawed fagots around here.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 20, 2013)

Can i also be a slack jawed faggot, TE?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 20, 2013)

Or shit, was i the original?


----------



## TheExperiment (Jun 20, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Or shit, was i the original?



You will always be the originator in my eyes


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 20, 2013)

You make me horny.


----------



## TheExperiment (Jun 20, 2013)

I want to throw you into my DeLorean, gun it to 88.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 20, 2013)

I want to put you on the handlebars of my schwinn and pump you to the nearest Baskin Robbins.


----------

